# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Nje çast malli.

## tironce85al

Një cast malli  :konfuz:  
Nuk po te shkruaj per te te thene se te dua shume, jo, as per te te thene se per ty po derdh lot ne keto momente. Ajo qe sot me shtyn te shkruaj eshte malli qe kam per ty. Vertet ne keto momente po ndjej mall. Edhe pse me nuk kam ndjenje dashurie mallin  e respektoj. Respekti per ty eshte e vetmja ndjenje qe me ka mbetur brenda meje dhe nuk po dua ta zhduk. Dhe malli ne keto momente nuk po me le vertet te qete. Sot me erdhen ne mendje kujtimet dhe enderrat qe thelle I kam varrosur ne shpirt. Ato miliona enderra qe vertet kane kohe qe kane filluar te treten. Por sot vetem malli qe po me shtyn te te shkruaj me ben qe te bashkoj edhe nje here eshtrat e tyre per te te kujtuar ty edhe nje here si nje mik te vjeter qe kurre nuk arrita tia hap vertet zemren .E vetmja ndjenje qe verte per ty nuk e kam shuar eshte respekti per nje njeri qe dikur e kam pasur thelle ne zemer. Po sot .. Kjo ndjenje po me con ne mallin qe kam per ty. Malli qe kam per te te pare dhe te te shtrengoj nje here fort pas vetes dhe te ulem me  ty ne nje tavoline kafeneje  si dikur dhe te bej muhabet per kohen kur nuk kemi qene prane  dhe per te patur disa caste te bukura perseri bashke thjesht si miq te vjeter. Dhe ndersa u ktheva me fytyre nga muri me dolen dy pika lot nga syte e mi.  Nuk e kuptova se po qaja po vetem kur lotet me lagen faqet kuptova se ishin duke bere rrugen e tyre qe kishin kohe pa e bere. Vertet sa shume kohe qe kane kaluar.  Qe kur kam pa te pare? Sa keq. Dhe ndersa ende po mendoj se sa mund te kesh ndryshuar shtrengoj syte fort per mos nxjerre lot te tjere po nuk I mbaj edhe dot me force brenda meje. Vetem ajo ndjenja e mallit me ben te shpalos edhe nje here tere kohen e kaluar me ty. Ndjej vertet mall. Megjithese e urrej te flas ne nje kohe te shkuar sepse eshte vertet dicka qe ka kaluar sot dua tI kujtoj vetes tere momentet e bukura me ty. Mundohem te te mbaj mend si nje njeri qe do jete miku im perjte. Megjithese ti nuk meriton asgje nga keto une prape te respektoj. Une prape te them se respekti qe une kam per ty me ben te te flas akoma dhe te te them se kam mall. E di se nuk do tI lexosh kurre keto fjale e di por vetem dua tI shkruaj se me duket sikur vertet heq nje pjese te dhimbjes qe kam brenda vetes. Dhe ndersa dikur nese kisha nevoje per dike flisja me ty, tani me ben shoqeri vetem hena dhe ironia e kohes qe eshte boshe me pershtypjen se aty brenda ka dicka. Dhe e di se ky mall nuk do shuhet lehete; po vetem per mos te te thene ty se ende ekzisotn. Ashtu sic ti e mbajte hunden perpjete duke thene lart e poshte se une per ty kam vdekur; ashtu edhe une tani me te njejten vlere shperblimi do te te them se po I fshij lotet dhe nuk do me dalin me kurre dhe kete ndjenje malli do e mbaj brenda dhe do e permbush me kujtimet qe kam ne shpirt dhe me eshtrat e enderrave te  vdekura prej kohesh vetem e vetem qe mos te marresh vesh ti se une ende vuaj dhe kam nje cast malli per ty si ky moment qe tani po kaloj; nje cast malli  Por nje gje mund te ta them me shpirt dhe e di se eshte e vertet.
Se ti ne jeten tende kurre nuk do te harrosh se..
Dikur . Dikush . Diku!


Ju pershendes te gjitheve bye :buzeqeshje:

----------


## nensi

Amores perros goxha shprehje e bukur

----------


## tironce85al

Pershendetje te gjitheve
pershendetje edhe  nensi  me fal po eshte e mundur te ma shpjegosh pak se ca do me thene  Amores perros ?? ok gjithe te mirat te gjitheve bye

Mos te lutem se eshte teper vone

Mos te lutem, mos me zgjo enderrat qe flene prej vitesh ne shpirt. Mos te lutem mos me ngacmo te me kerkosh adresen ku enderrat mashtruese fshihen. Mos se ato kane vite qe flene ne sundukun e harreses. Mos ma kerko celesin e saj.  Mos te lutem mos. Mos e hap edhe nje here plagen e zemres. Mos I zgjo kujtimet qe flene si engjej ne shpirt. Shshhshsh mos be zhurme, mos trokit ne ate porte qe eshte mbylur per mos u hapur me. Mos I zgjo ato qe flene pas saj. Jane miliona enderra ne shpirt, enderra mashtruese qe me mbajten me nje shprese te vdekur prej kohesh. Nuk duhet tI ngacmosh ato enderra qe jane varrosur nen dheun e gjumit te perjetshem. Nuk ka plage me te madhe se kur vdes nje shprese. Po ja qe edhe ajo vdiska nje dite dhe atehere faqja kthehet dhe jeta mundohet te ringjallet perseri. Prandaj te lutem mos e co peshe shpirtin e vrare. Mos ja hap edhe nje here plaget e mbyllura. Mos te lutem mos. Nuk e kuptoj dhe nuk e di jo se si ti pas kaq vjetesh mundohesh te  zgjosh edhe nje here ndjenjat e vjetra. Diten kur ti I largove ato nga vejta jote, kur ti I hodhe atje tej, ato iken. U arrratisen prej shpritit dhe prej vetes time. Vrapuan drejt nje rruge pa kthim. Drejt asaj te harreses, te vdekjes. E ndersa ti tani u ktheve ato jo me. Kane ikur shume larg. Dhe ti mundohesh tI kapesh tI kthesh edhe nje here. Por te them se nuk mund tI gjesh me, se Hena I ka kthyer ato ne akull dhe Dilli I ka shkrire dhe pastaj  I ka avulluar dhe era I ka marre me vete si nje ajer I zakonshem. Tani eshte teper vone per tu kthyer edhe nje here ne kohen e shkuar. Tani edhe ajo fle, shshshshshsh mos e zgjo. Enderrat flene, shpresat kane vdekur, ndjenjat jane zhdukur ! Cdo gje tani ka mbaruar. Koha doktor I cdo semundje. Dhe verte tani ka filluar nje kapituull I ri per mua. Mos pra mos te lutem. Mos e zgjo edhe nje here cdo gje qe ka rene ne gjum te thelle. Mos tani eshte teper vone per shpirtin e vrare. Mos te lutem se eshte teper vone.

----------


## tironce85al

AH  SIKUR  TE NDODHTE  EDHE  NJE  HERE
Oh sa dua te te shoh edhe nje here Atje ku per here te pare te pash. Atje ku per here te pare zemra per nje moment pushoi se rrahuri dhe pastaj si e cmendur vrapoi pas ndenjave. Ah sa do doja te vinte edhe nje here ajo dite, te te shihja edhe nje here atje ku kishe pamjen e nje cunaku, atje ku zemra te dashuroi, atje ku ndjenja jeten gjalleroi. Ah sa shume kohe kane kaluar qe nga ajo dite. Po valle si nuk u lodha nje here se dashuri ty, si nuk u lodha nga gjithe keto vuajtje dhe akoma vuaj. Dhe akoma zemra ime qan dhe akoma syri im e nxjerr lotin. Sa shume gjera mban ky shpirti im, kaq shume vuajtje qe ti  nuk I di dhe e gjithe kjo vetem se nuk kam dashur qe ti te ndihesh keq. Ah sa kohe kan kaluar nga ajo dite kur per here te pare e ndjeva veten ndryshe. Me ka marre malli per ty dhe tashme fytytren tende kam filluar ta harroj por ndjenjen nuk e harroj dot. Ajo ka ne mes nje vullkan qe nuk shuhet dhe nje akullnaje qe nuk shkrin. Por une kurre nuk te lash te kuptosh se sa fort te dua, nuk te lash te kuptosh se per ty vuaj, kurre nuk te dhashe te kuptosh se je gjithcka per mua. Gjithmone te kam pare me syrin e miqesie te mire, por nuk e mohoj se do doja qe dita e pare te vinte edhe nje here si nje dite njohje si ne dite ndjenjash perseri. Ah sa do doja edhe nje here ate rrahjen e zemeres si ate dite. Por mos harro se gjithnje te dua dhe gjithnje te kam dashur me beso qe te dua cdo dite edhe me shume .  ME BESO!

----------


## malli

(amores  perros)  dashuri e pa vdekshme

----------


## tironce85al

Malli shume faleminderit per perkthimin se une nuk flas frengjisht ( te pakten kam pershtypjen qe eshte frengjisht :buzeqeshje:  ) shume flm 
 nensi  
 eshte me verte ashtu  :buzeqeshje:  bye kalofshi mire kudo qe jeni

----------

